# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Silver Conservation & Preservation

## Jeff Herman  Silversmith

Hello,

I'm new here and wanted to introduce myself. I'm a silversmith specializing in restoration, conservation, and preservation. Though I feel I have most of the answers in these areas, I'm always looking for new techniques. Feel free to ask me a question!

Jeffrey Herman
Herman Silver Restoration & Conservation
PO Box 786
West Warwick, RI 02893
800/339-0417, 401/461-6840, Fax: 401/461-6841
jeff@hermansilver.com
http://www.hermansilver.com

Silver Care: http://www.hermansilver.com/care.htm
Silver Resources: http://www.hermansilver.com/links.htm
Frequently Asked Questions: http://www.hermansilver.com/faq.htm

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Welcome Jeff! We are quite a varied group here which is probably our most useful characteristic as an organization. Thanks for bringing your experience forward for everyone's benefit. The most active discussions take place on our list serve which you can sign up for separately (see tab at the top of the Articles page). In the meantime please feel free to maximize the value of your registration by subscribing to any of the topics or threads on the forum page - you will receive an email whenever someone posts there. Best, Ashley

----------

